

Ask HN: How do you host your company's marketing site? - jnankin

We&#x27;d like to switch to hosting our marketing site, blog, and documentation using Jekyll.  We&#x27;ve used S3 for other projects to host Jekyll sites, but we&#x27;d really like to have HTTPS enabled for all connections.<p>This made me wonder: How does the world host static marketing sites (or company blogs and docs) that are cost effective, reliable, and secure?
======
jnankin
See this Asana post on how they do it: [http://eng.asana.com/2014/02/scaling-
asana-com/](http://eng.asana.com/2014/02/scaling-asana-com/)

This still requires Statamic, PHP, and AWS Elastic Beanstalk. That would
appear to be expensive for just a simple static site.

